# Guards



## RSM Irish Cream (6 Dec 2005)

Are there any Guards on this forum.  GGFG, CGG, or GGHG?  Come make your self's known and be proud of your unit.  Tell me where your from, about your corps, rank etc...

UP THE GUARDS!!!


----------



## q_1966 (6 Dec 2005)

It may help if you updated your profile information (as it is blank) and you may like to visit the 
Cadet Forum Introductions http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24391.0.html


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Dec 2005)

Hey RSM Irish Cream I think theres only 3 Guards cadets on this forum. Myself, you and one more from you corps. So if you remember who I am then you already know all the Guards on this forum.


----------



## Pronto123 (6 Dec 2005)

Ret-GGHG right here!
CGG on here?


----------



## medic65726 (8 Dec 2005)

Retired C/CWO.......748 RC(ARMY)CC.....GGHG


----------



## Pronto123 (9 Dec 2005)

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Retired C/CWO.......748 RC(ARMY)CC.....GGHG



When were you with 748?


----------



## medic65726 (10 Dec 2005)

Joined in 1991, aged out in 1996.


----------



## Pronto123 (10 Dec 2005)

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Joined in 1991, aged out in 1996.


Do you know Lonny Curlyn (sp)? He went CIC after he aged out. Not sure exactly the year that he aged aout but you may have run into him during that time.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Dec 2005)

Lanny Kirlin is a Captain in the CIC, I believe with 2754 in Downsview. I think he aged out around 1994/95 because I know he did Para around that time.


----------



## Pronto123 (11 Dec 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Lanny Kirlin is a Captain in the CIC, I believe with 2754 in Downsview. I think he aged out around 1994/95 because I know he did Para around that time.



Yea he was with Service last time I talked to him.


----------



## Soon2binfantry (2 Jan 2006)

I'm from the governor general's foot guards in ottawa.


----------



## guard87 (6 Jan 2006)

I am a guard cadet from Montreal. RSM CC 1979 CGG.

Up the Guards!


----------



## Guardsman (14 Feb 2006)

RSM of 2784 GGFG.  :threat:


----------

